# Non-Piranha POTM - May



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

*Butterfly Fish
*Convict Cichlid
*Albino compressecep
*Cobalt Blue spider
*Oscar
*Snakehead
*M crabro
*Brachyplatystoma juruense
*Roughneck Monitor


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

the monitor rulz!!!!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

The SH looks awesome


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

THAT OSCAR LOOKS MENACING..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Brachyplatystoma juruense is the only good looking photo there


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

snakehead looks great


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

thePACK said:


> THAT OSCAR LOOKS MENACING..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Brachyplatystoma juruense is a very clean pic


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

That oscar in that blue backround is SICK!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Roughneck Monitor


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

that ominous oscar shot is excellent.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

That juruense is really nice.

-PK


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Oscar. It's a nice pic


----------

